# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] SQL pour Oracle  - Avec exercices corrigs

## Invit

*SQL pour Oracle 
Avec exercices corrigs*
**



> Ce livre n'est plus en vente, il est remplac par l'ouvrage SQL pour Oracle - Avec 40 exercices corrigs
> 
> *Apprendre SQL par l'exemple*
> Tout particulirement adapt aux tudiants et aux dbutants, cet ouvrage permet de dcouvrir SQL  travers Oracle, leader des systmes de gestion de bases de donnes. Concis et de difficult progressive, ce livre est maill de nombreux exemples et exercices corrigs qui illustrent tous les aspects fondamentaux du langage, ainsi que la majorit des nouvelles fonctionnalits d'0racle9/, reprises par Oracle 10g.
> 
> *A qui s'adresse cet ouvrage ?*
>  tous ceux qui souhaitent s'initier  SQL,  Oracle ou  la gestion de bases de donnesAux dveloppeurs C, C++ et Java qui souhaitent stocker leurs donnes
> Sur le DVD-ROM offert avec ce livre
> Oracle9i Database Release 2 Enterprise/Standard/Personal Edition pour Windows NT/2000/XP Version complte sans limitation de dure, destine  des fins non commerciales.
> ...


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

